# resource is out of sync with the file system ?



## äclipse (30. Mai 2008)

dies kommt beim anklicken der .java datei um sie anzuzeigen.


----------



## Beni (30. Mai 2008)

Schön, hast du auch eine Frage?


























P.S. selektier die Datei und drück F5 "Refresh".


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2008)

Niemals den Workspace ausserhalb von Eclipse verändern.


----------

